# Possible nick names for Okafor



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Now that Okafor is a big time franchise player, he needs a nickname. No superstar is truely a superstar unless he has one (K-Mart, AK47, Da Kid). Let's come up with some. This is the best I've thought of:

Emekafor.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Emeka the Rejecta :uhoh:

No clue, we need some creative people in here.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

"The Scholar"


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

E.For


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Mega-Meka


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the force


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

e-mek


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

omega?


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> e-mek


that's what i was thinking.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

"Emeka will be okaFOUR times better than Dwight Howard!" Eh? Eh?

Yeah, I know...it sucks.:sigh:

Howabout...

"If we're lucky, we'll win okaFOUR games all year!" Any better? Didn't think so.:sigh:


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

Steal charles oakleys



The oak tree

I thought that was his isnt it


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Okafor Nick name: Eek
simple and easy


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i just like 'oke'


----------



## ecosvaldo (Jun 18, 2004)

How about "The Redwood" Emeka Okafor?


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ecosvaldo</b>!
> How about "The Redwood" Emeka Okafor?


How about the OAK TREE

OAK TREE  
:djparty: 

Redwood 
:| ...:| ....:dead: .....:|


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsMVP05</b>!
> 
> 
> How about the OAK TREE
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BullsMVP05</b>!
> 
> 
> How about the OAK TREE
> ...


lol


----------



## Stacka_Lee (Jul 9, 2004)

The Meka


----------



## ecosvaldo (Jun 18, 2004)

Just came up with another one. How about:

The Eraser?


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

MISTER..O


----------



## Outkast (Jul 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Emeka the Rejecta :uhoh:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

:chant call: EEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The Spaz.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll bet money that people will just call him Meek or Oak.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> "Emeka will be okaFOUR times better than Dwight Howard!" Eh? Eh?
> 
> Yeah, I know...it sucks.:sigh:
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

If he ever becomes gets busted for smoking marijuana, you could call him "Emeka Smokafor" or "Emeka Tokafor." Or if it's cocaine, "Emeka Cokafor."

That's almost worth hoping that he does.

If his career is stunted or ended by injuries, you could call him "Emeka Brokeafor."

If he dances the Hokey Pokey, you could call him "Hoka Pokafor."


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

The "Eraser"


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

*Emeka Okafor*

Well im OK for OKafor...

I kinda like the Oak' nickname...it is similar to Alonzo Mourning's Zo' nickname:yes:

E-4 could also be a possibility? (okaFOR) 

or...just plain EO


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

However since "Oak" is taken by Charles Oakley...maybe...

"The CEO"

(*C*hukwu*E*meka *O*kafor)
and he is really smart...


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

e-mek sounds the best


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

"THe Scholar" Owns all


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

"My Neck, my back... My neck and my back."


----------



## aZn.JuStIcE (Jul 26, 2004)

other than my previously posted nicknames...i feel that i agree with *"E-Mek"* , and *"The Scholar"* also...because he will school anyone who messes wit him :yes: 

Other nicknames :
*"Meka"* - Emeka Okafor
*"The Slayer"* - Tamar Slay


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

My Favs of this thread:

1. E-Mek
2. The Scholar
3. The Eraser 
4. Meka
5. E-Sanity lol my own label


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Auntie Em LOL, Just kidding.

Okafoo


----------

